# قبل أن تبدأ في تعلم البريمفيرا ..



## حسام الحو (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
اقدم لكم مشاركتى المتواضعة الثانية وهى عبارة عن ملفات لتوضيح المفاهيم الاساسية لادارة المشروعات والتخطيط على الوجه وهى هامة لمن يريد أن يبدأ في تعلم البريمفيرا حتى يبدأ بالبرنامج وهو يعرف كيف يخطط بطريقة صحيحية على الورق أولا ويفهم كيف يعمل البرنامج ..
هذه الملفات جمعتها من أكثر من كتاب واعددت ملف بوربوينت لتوضيح الشرح 
حيث كنت اقوم بشرح البرنامج بالحاسب الالي بالمقاولون العرب وكانت دائما المحاضرة الاولى هى عبارة عن المفاهيم الاساسية لادارة المشروعات باستخدام هذه الملفات 
فالشكر موصول لكل الاخوه الافاضل بالملتقى .
ارجو ان تنفعكم ان شاء الله .
مشاهدة المرفق HUS.rar

مشاهدة المرفق PMhUS.rar


----------



## جمال السيد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الملفات الممتازة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام الحو (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخى المهندس جمال


----------



## virtualknight (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل على مجهودك المتميز


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشا


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخى


----------



## eng_hema (29 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## aji (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونور دربك وان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك مجهود قيم جدا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك و نتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## حيدر نوري (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخ حسام على هدة الملفات المفيده


----------



## مصطفاوي (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## halsaheer (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elcaptin (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبود78 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_d (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد كرم (7 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة 
وكل عام وانت بخير*


----------



## abdulmonaem (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## anarss11 (9 يناير 2009)

*مشكور*

جزاك الله خير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## didiplani (11 يناير 2009)

:56:شكرا لك اخي


----------



## mh702 (12 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نصر عبد الهادي (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اعزائي حسام الحو شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع في التخطيط وادارة المشاريع الرجاء توضيح عن كيفية صياغة عقد لاجهزة طبيه


----------



## مرادعبدالله (23 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس شآمي (23 يناير 2009)

مساهمة قيمة تشكر عليها أخي الكريم


----------



## عقيل الحسيني (25 يناير 2009)

الحمد لله أولا على مانورنا بعلومكم وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود المتميز


----------



## rahel (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## مهندس الغربيه (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك ملفات اكثر من رائعة


----------



## aa_nice2000 (5 فبراير 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ، ويزدك علما ً ، أخي الكريم


----------



## Akmal (6 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر للموضع القيم لأى شخص ليس مجرد مبتدئ بل للمتخصصين أيضاً


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## seeker (9 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يجزيك عن كل حرف شجرة بالجنة و عن كل جزء بيت و عن الكتاب دولة بالجنة


----------



## sallam1998 (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكراديسى (10 فبراير 2009)

*thank sfor your great support*

thank sfor your great support


----------



## م.عبد (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## bryar (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للموضوع الجيد في ادارة المشاريع و عاشت ايديكم


----------



## المهندس ولات (12 فبراير 2009)

سوباسسسسسسسسسسسسس جدا


----------



## فادي فدفد (12 فبراير 2009)

موضوع مهم ويدل على خبرة قيّمة - الله معك بجهودك


----------



## م/السلوكي 2015 (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور 
اخي


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------



## magnoooo (23 فبراير 2009)

thanks alot for ur work


----------



## محمدشروفتى (24 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس حسام
على فكرة يا جماعة المهندس حسام راجل فاضل وهو كان بيعمل فى شركة المقاولون العرب بفرع شرق ووسط الدلتا وكان بيعطى دورات البريمافيرا فى مركز الحاسب الالى بالمقاولون العرب وانا اخذت معاه الدورة دى . فياريت نشوف منه مشاركات فعالة اكتر من كده وما يبخلشى علينا نتمنى انه يعطينا دروس واحدة واحدة فى البريمافيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا........................


----------



## معتصم الوطن (25 فبراير 2009)

دمت ذخرا للامة العربية


----------



## alaa eldin farag (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mokhtarmohdsalim (26 فبراير 2009)

*جزاكم الله خير وابارك الله فيك*​


----------



## aboyahia (1 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك اللة فيك*​


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (1 مارس 2009)

ماشاء الله تقديم اكثر من رائع, المنتدى دعم بضلع جديد. نتمنى تواجدك باستمرار.


----------



## ناصر عبد الجبار (2 مارس 2009)

رائع جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## أحمد عباس الروبى (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك أخى الفاضل على مجهودك الرائع فى البداية
كما أشكر مدرسة المقاولين العرب التر ترعرعت بداخلها ولها على فضل كبيرعلى والتى أثمرت عن مهندس بارع مثل المهندس حسام الحو.
والتى أعطتنى بعض المبادئ لبرنامج البريما فيرا والساب بالإدارة الفنية بفرع جنوب الوادى .
وختاماً ألف شكر.
الدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## مبروك (18 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسام الحو (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا لجميع المشاركين والردود الطيبة .
وجزاكم الله جميعا خيرا .


----------



## NEWSHARE (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا


----------



## وسام الرافدين (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا باش مهندس على الجهد الرائع .. 
ودمت بالف خير


----------



## نبيه الدياب (4 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
شكرا جزيلا يا بش مهندس


----------



## engahmedezz (4 أبريل 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## faiqmohmed (4 أبريل 2009)

this file very good . thanks


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك و نفع بك


----------



## مفتاح خطاب (4 أبريل 2009)

:14:شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه بارك الله فيك ووفقك الى مايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## mustafasas (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و شاكرين لك


----------



## layth77 (5 أبريل 2009)

الشكر الجزيل على مجهودك المتميز


----------



## tatikuku (5 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر يامعلم هاد اللي عم ابحث عنو من يومين


----------



## حسامان (6 أبريل 2009)

شكررررررررررررررا اخي على هذا المجهود المتميز
ووفق الله


----------



## عادل77 (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى العزيز وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أبوالعلا حسان (15 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر.
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## layth77 (17 أبريل 2009)

كرا اخى العزيز وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## هديل كريم (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على جهودك الرائعه


----------



## arch_mhd (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووور يه هندسة


----------



## arch_mhd (6 يوليو 2009)

هل من الضروري معرفة p3لتعلم p6 ؟


----------



## حسام الحو (6 يوليو 2009)

الشكر موصول لجميع من تكرم بالرد ، وربنا يوفق الجميع .
برنامج P6 مختلف تماما عن P3 من حيث الشكل وتعديل اسم بعض الاوامر واضافة اوامر جديدة والتعامل مع النت وغيرها ، وحيث ان الاول يتعامل مع مؤسسة او شركة تدير مشروعات والثانى يتعامل مع كل مشروع بمفرده.
وطبعا من يريد تعلم البريمافيرا يبدأ مباشرة على P6 .
لكن المفاهيم الاساسية التى يعمل عليها P3 و p6 واحدة ، لذلك هذه المشاركة تفيد من يريد البدء في تعلم البريمافيرا عموما حيث هي تنظم لك هذه المفاهيم والاسس .
وهام جدا لكل من يريد أن يصبح مخطط planner ناجح ومميز أن يتعلم أولا كيف يخطط عن طريقة دراسة ما يتعلق بمجال ادرة المشروعات ويكون لديه خبرة جيدة بالتنفيذ ( تنفيذ الشيئ الذي يريد أن يخططه ) ثم بعد ذلك يتعلم البريمافيرا ويجتهد في تعلم البرنامج باحتراف .
المشكلة الخطيرة لدينا أننا نتعلم البريمافيرا كبرنامج ونقدر نطلع برنامج زمني جميل بالالوان لكن فقط ليتم تعليقه على الحائط ويكون فرق كبير بين التنفيذ والخطة لعدم وجود العلم والخبرة من حيث المخطط وأيضا مدير المشروع في كيفية عمل برنامج زمني واقعى يمكن تنفيذه .
فمدير المشروع يرمى الخرائط للمخطط وعايز برنامج زمنى وتخطيط للمشروع ما حصلش قبل كده وفي الغالب يكون البرنامج الزمني مطلوب في وقت قصير وليس هناك وقت ومطولب البدء فورا وضغط على المخطط المسكين الذى ليس لديه فقط بعض المعلومات المبدئية عن المشروع ومش عارف يروح لمين يطلب منه لان الجميع عنده تصور أن " المخطط هو الى بيعرف بريمافيرا والبريمافيرا هو اللى بيخطط " فيجتهد حسب خبرته والاخر يطلع برنامج زمنى جميل فقط من حيث الشكل ، وهذا خطأ كبير فمدير المشروع هو المسؤول عن وضع خطة المشروع ككل وهو الذى لديه التصور الاساسي عن كيف سيتم هذا المشروع ومتابعته حتى نهايته لذلك يجب أن يمد المخطط بكل المستندات والتفاصيل والتصورات ويجلس من مرة الى الف مع المخطط وفريق العمل حتى تظهر خطة المشروع اولا على الورق ثم بعد ذلك يتم استخدام التكنولوجيا كبرنامج P6 في الحسابات فبرنامج البريمفيرا ألة حاسبة كبيرة وليس هو الذى يخطط .
ويا سلام لو لدينا :
مدير المشروع يعرف ادارة مشروعات - لديه خبرة جيدة - يعرف البرامج الهندسية بريمافيرا واتوكاد وغيرها - له مواصفات ومهارات القيادة - فاهم في الامور الادارية والمالية - متابع لكل ماهو جديد في مجال ادارة المشروعات والاساليب الحديثة للتنفيذ ...
ومخطط : يعرف ادارة مشروعات -لديه خبرة جيدة في التخطيط وايضا في التنفيذ - ماهر بالريمافيرا أو غيرها ( المستوى الاول اللى الكثير منا يعرفه وهو عمل برنامج زمنى للوقت ) و ( المستوى الثانى المظلوم الموارد والتكلفة ) - فاهم مرحلة التخطيط والمتابعة والتقارير الخاصة بها - مستشار أمين لمدير المشروع يوضح له موقف المشروع في كل مرحلة ووقت - فاهم كويس في التكلفة وكيف يعمل مراقبة تكاليف ..
طبعا لا يتصور البعض ان هذه صفات خيالية فالحمد لله موجود الكثير ممن يتمتع بهه الصفات، والامر في الاول والاخر توفيق من الله .
اسف للاطالة .


----------



## the poor to god (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخ حسام جدا جدا ونرجو باقى ما يمكن تساعدنا بيه خاصة مرحلة ما بعد التخطيط ومتابعة المشروع ومراقبة التكلفة


----------



## bryar (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## aiman saleh (16 يوليو 2009)

أكرمك الله على هذه الملفات الممتازة


----------



## eng_houssam (16 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي وبانتظار المزيد من عطاءاتك للمنتدى


----------



## فاجومى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gadag (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي مشاركتك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## التوأم (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير فى الدنيا والاخيرة


----------



## حسام الزهري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

* جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الملفات الممتازة وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## حسام الحو (26 أكتوبر 2009)

خالص الشكر والتقدير لجميع المشاركين والذين تكرموا بالرد .
مرفق الملفات مرة أخرى نظرا لعدم فعالية الرابط السابق .


----------



## lateefcom (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة أخوة المنتدي 
اخوكم عبد اللطيف من جنوب الوادى بدرجة تقنى زميل اشكر كل اعضاء المنتدي فردا فردا لهذا المستوى الرائع جدا . 
الى لقاء


----------



## hany mhmod (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا*

ربنا يبارك لك انا فعلا كنت في حاجة لهذا الملف اخوك هاني [email protected]


----------



## رولا ماهر (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## enghaytham (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ست ميس (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المساهمة المفيدة..تعلم الاساسيات هو اهم خطوة لتعلم البرنامج بصورة جيدة


----------



## مروان المزوغي 78 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك يبش مهندس وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حاتم سليمان (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ayatmahmoud (8 نوفمبر 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ATHEEL2001 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الرحمن66 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

والله ياخي جهد نشكرم عليه وخصوصا انه لوجه الله الكريم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amrosmn (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخي على هذه الجهود الطيبة في إغناء المكتبة الهندسية العربية


----------



## حمزهههههه (24 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## م الفا (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا -مجهود رائع ولى ملحوظة صغيره وهى ان هناك فرق بين رسم الانشطه فى طريقة (CPM)وطريقة (PDM-precedence method) فالاولى هى يتم رسم النشاط على شكل سهم والدائرتين هما حدث بداية النشاط وحدث نهاية النشاط وفى هذه الطريقة لايتم البدء بالنشاط التالى الا اذا تم انجاز النشاط بنسبة 100% وعند وجود اكثر من علاقة نضطر لاستخدام ما يسمى (DUMY ACTIVITY) وبالنسبة للطريق الثانية اسهل بكثير حيث انه نفس الطريقة التى تستخدمها (SOFTWARE) مثل البريمافيرا حيث ان المربع او الدائرة(يكتب بها اسم النشاط والازمنه المختلفة) تمثل النشاط نفسه والاسهم تمثل العلاقة بين الانشطة ,مما يسهل متابعة الشبكة
وشكرا


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود ممتاز

مشكور م حسام


----------



## fgl2025 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر لايكفي لمن يساعد اخيه ...
نتمنى للجميع من الله ان يرزقهم الحكمة والايمان


----------



## ابو الأمين (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## م محمد كرم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الملفات الممتازة وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## aladdinkhalil (16 أبريل 2010)

عندما أقوم بالتحميل أحصل على ملفات ذات إمتداد html
هل هناك خطوة تاليه لذلك م أن الروابط لدي لا تعمل


----------



## ashrafemara (17 أبريل 2010)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس على هذه المشاركة المميزة


----------



## حسام الحو (17 أبريل 2010)

خالص الشكر والتقدير للجميع .
الراوبط تم تفعيلها مرة اخرى بصفحة رقم 8 بالمشاركة .


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خذير (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما


----------



## محمودشمس (19 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ونور دربك وان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك مجهود قيم جدا*​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم ولكل من يسأل عن الخطوة الأولى في إدارة المشاريع أنصحه بقراءة هذا الموضوع 
تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## karora (9 أغسطس 2010)

زادك الله علما وفتح لك ابواب رحمته ،الشكر قليل عليك فماوضعته هنا كالغيث يغيث الارض الجافه ويسقي الزرع العاطش، جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## احمد شريفالجمسى (27 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## saidelsayedab (27 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hhmdan (20 أكتوبر 2010)

لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## najeb2 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ayssar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## aburawan (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## م_هبه (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eslam_elwear (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعلك من المقبولين فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## profx (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي حسام بارك الله فيك
جاري التميل و الاطلاع علي الملفات


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الملفات الممتازة وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## اسامه الهاشمي (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الملفات الممتازة وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## lostlove515 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

gazak allah khira ya handsa


----------



## ربيع عزت (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م سامى زكى (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (25 يناير 2011)

Thanksssssssssssss


----------



## eng: issa (30 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## سموري (17 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hhmdan (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (20 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## بارزان (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wawa696 (26 فبراير 2011)

thanks my dear


----------



## هانى خليل ابراهيم (23 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة وبارك لك فى علمك


----------



## اوبي123 (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي وجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك


----------



## م_هبه (26 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعلي العلاقي (27 مايو 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوعلي العلاقي (27 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق السهر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافيه على هذه الملفات القيمه


----------



## amr_digital (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## boushy (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## engawyyy (24 نوفمبر 2011)

تشكر يا هندسه


----------



## EngKey (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فراس الحبال (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramie (18 يناير 2012)

*الله يعظم أجرك ويشرح صدرك ويرفع قدرك*​


----------



## باسل أفندي (27 يناير 2012)

كما عودتنا المقاولون العرب علي التميز في مجال الهندسة ... شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الملفات الممتازة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (2 يوليو 2012)

*رائع جزاك الله خيرا


*​


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 يناير 2013)

الشكر لك بش مهندس ولكل من قدم لنا معلومه نسئل الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mohammad1011 (12 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضع


----------



## jojolove (14 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخ حسام والله ما نعرف كيف نجزيك


----------



## محمد النواري (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا جدا وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## nofal (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nabil969 (19 يناير 2013)

شكراً لك


----------



## girl80 (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (7 فبراير 2013)

ملفات رائعة شكرا للك


----------



## khalid goher (4 مارس 2013)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## iraqivisionary (4 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مدنى 2013 (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## wessamahmed (7 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل


----------



## dobelhadj (23 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخى جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ferfesh2003 (1 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sayed abd elaty (28 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ابها الاخ الكريم


----------



## mriad1974 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر على الملفات المتميزة والرائعة .


----------



## strikersam (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gamalredwing (24 نوفمبر 2013)

thanku


----------



## gamalredwing (24 نوفمبر 2013)

thanks


----------

